# Look E-Post + Saddle w/ Carbon Rails?



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

Is anyone running a saddle with carbon rails on their Look e-post seatpost? If yes, which saddle and did you have to modify the e-post?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am running San Marco Aspide Supperleggra which has carbon rails. No need to modify, it fitted fine.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

im using a fizik arione cx carbon rails no modification.


----------



## snakebikes (Sep 10, 2012)

no saddle, but there are cheap posts on ebay right now...
@LOOK Cycle E-Post Ti Seat Post


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

s-works toupe, no mods


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Specialized Romin Pro with no mod or any issues.


----------

